# Hi from Down Under!



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi all, just thought I would say g'day...my name is Scott from Brisbane, Australia. Though far from the Florida flats... Just building up a 12' skiff for inshore sport fishing and thought it would be good to get some ideas and direction from like minded addicts... Thanks, chat soon.
Regards
Scott


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Scott: Welcome, mate. I'm admittedly not super familiar, but will you be fishing around Brisbane? Fly Fishing? What kind of species will you be targeting? 

Probably most importantly, what are you looking to spend? If you have any pictures / links of what kind of skiff/boat guys typically fish in that area, please send along so we can help you out. 

Best,
Tyler


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Tyler, mostly lures and some fly fishing for both freshwater species and inshore saltwater fish.... Certainly not as developed as the US or Florida scene with the flats fishing and the bass (Lake Ochachobee?), but we have some similar species (just different names!). In the last decade I would say we have started to see the broader importing of US bass boats (Triton, Nitros, Stratos, Skeeter). Consequently, we have started to see some bay boats from these large manufacturers running around, but a true flats or back country boat is quite a rare thing (rare as hen's teeth  ), and something like a Gheenoe I have never seen in Australia. Mostly I have run small Fibreglass boats which have been customised to a bass boat configuration. Currently just doing up a small Fibreglass skiff (3.7 Mt or 12') which is a very light kevlar build to mirror something like a Hell's Bay Skate ... well that's the hope anyways 

So, I have the 3.7 mt (12 foot) Kevlar hull, a brand new galvanised trailer, new Yamaha 15 hp 2 stroke, Bob's mini jack plate, 55lb autopilot Minn Kota, Hummingbird 797c side scan, looking to dual purpose my cooler with some seadek as a casting / poling platform. .... and am just bolting and glassing some supports in ... looking to perhaps get a small set of the nauticus smart tabs ... but will run the rig first before going there. Also concerned that the transducer for the sounder (side scan) may get some interference from the smart tabs... so a little hesitant.... anyways.... so some pics to come I am sure....once I work out how to get permission to post them, etc.

Anyways thanks for the hello Tyler... chat soon.
Regards
Scott


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Scott_Natho said:


> Hi all, just thought I would say g'day...my bane is Scott from Brisbane Australia. Though far from the Florida flats... Just building up a 12' skiff for inshore sport fishing and thought it would be good to get some ideas and direction from like minded addicts... Thanks, chat soon.
> Regards
> Scott


Welcome tot he board!


----------

